# What do you drive?



## AV1611 (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you drive an automatic or a manual? I drive a manual


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 5, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Do you drive an automatic or a manual? I drive a manual


----------



## Quickened (Jan 5, 2008)

I am one of those automatic guys


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 5, 2008)

Automatic. I'll never go back!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 5, 2008)

Automatic. I had a F-150 for a little under 5 years. I had to replace the clutch and later the transmission.


----------



## MMasztal (Jan 5, 2008)

I used to love standards, but after commuting in stop-n-go traffic into Chicago for a year, my left leg began to give me some probs, so I switched to auto. 

Standards are great as long as you don't have to deal with traffic.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 5, 2008)

Ehh...why are we even discussing this.


----------



## etexas (Jan 5, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Ehh...why are we even discussing this.


Because Danny Boy.....cars are cool!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 5, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Ehh...why are we even discussing this.



 I think it has something to do with transportation by works or by faith.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 5, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Ehh...why are we even discussing this.
> ...



Is that an FV teaching or something?


----------



## etexas (Jan 5, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Ehh...why are we even discussing this.
> ...


Automatics are by faith.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 5, 2008)

All the vehicles I have owned have been standard. This is no problem when it comes to older cars but if you want to buy a brand new one... it becomes more difficult.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jan 5, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Automatic. I had a F-150 for a little under 5 years. I had to replace the clutch and later the transmission.



I drive a 1990 F-150, and just put in my second clutch as well. I still could never get used to only two pedals!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 5, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Do you drive an automatic or a manual? I drive a manual





A Chevy Colorado extended cab truck. It's red. Just like my neck.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 5, 2008)

Family car - auto
Personal car - stick! Can't dump the clutch without it!


----------



## Richard King (Jan 5, 2008)

Standard Transmission
'96 Chevy Crewcab 3500 pickup


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 6, 2008)

etexas said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Ehh...why are we even discussing this.
> ...



I just had the battery changed then changed the oil in my car all by myself.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 6, 2008)

2001 Hyundai Elantra, manual. 115,000 miles so far on the original clutch and transmission.


----------



## inspector (Jan 6, 2008)

Automatic. Standards in Houston traffic = burned clutch.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 6, 2008)

I grew up with a stick shift. (Manual) I hate changing clutches. It is a really dirty job. I grew up working on Race Cars. Love Racing. I am all for the automatic transmission. The stick is more fun but the automatic is easier and lasts longer.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 6, 2008)

Having driven truck for too long (9, 13, & 18 speed manuals), I am a devoted automatic driver when not OTR. Wassup with you guys actually enjoying all that unnecessary work shifting a personal vehicle? Pretending to be Speed Racer? _Vroom vroom!_

'95 4WD F-150 w/ladder racks & auto. (work)
'89 Jeep Wagoneer 4WD auto. (personal)
'00 Chrysler Town & Country AWD auto (family)


----------



## Narnian (Jan 6, 2008)

Brad said:


> Wassup with you guys actually enjoying all that unnecessary work shifting a personal vehicle? Pretending to be Speed Racer? _Vroom vroom!_



Yep - my 2001 Hyundai Elantra gives me delusions of being a NASCAR driver. 

I have had more trouble with automatics - I have had to rebuild 3 with only 70-80K each. Manuals are cheaper to buy, less expensive to fix and give better gas mileage. Though automatics are catching up on the later.

And as a bonus my kids don't drive it


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you drive an automatic or a manual? I drive a manual
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2008)

~~Susita~~ said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Ritchie said:
> ...



Now *THAT* is cool!


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 6, 2008)

I voted "Automatic" because my car does not have a manual transmission. In fact, in the conventional sense, it doesn't even have a transmission!



Narnian said:


> I have had more trouble with automatics - I have had to rebuild 3 with only 70-80K each. Manuals are cheaper to buy, less expensive to fix and give better gas mileage. Though automatics are catching up on the later.



Oh, and it gets better gas mileage than your manual.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 6, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> Oh, and it gets better gas mileage than your manual.


And how do you know this? What is my gas mileage?


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jan 6, 2008)

I ride a push bike as much as I can, to keep fit, save money, and help the environment.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 7, 2008)

Narnian said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and it gets better gas mileage than your manual.
> ...



Getting 47+ MPG in the city makes it a safe bet.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 7, 2008)

My mototrcycles are all manual and my cars are all automatics.


----------



## Narnian (Jan 7, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> Getting 47+ MPG in the city makes it a safe bet.


Fair enough - mine is 32 MPG. But what are you driving? A hybrid? I doubt it is the transmission that is giving such gas mileage. 

Even now for most cars manuals still give better mileage. A friend with a similar Hyundai Elantra (2003) gets around 4 MPG less than I do.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Jan 7, 2008)

I drive a 97 Ford Thunderbird - Automatic. I have owned 2 manuals (Honda Civic and Saturn SL2) and enjoyed power-shifting.

I have a friend who bought a 2006 Corvette that gets over 500 hp and he bought an automatic!!! If you're going to get a standard in any car it would be that one.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 7, 2008)

Narnian said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> > Getting 47+ MPG in the city makes it a safe bet.
> ...



Yup, a Toyota Prius.


----------



## etexas (Jan 7, 2008)

I own a 2006 Mercedes-Benz 350 SLK, it was on the lot with auto, so I bought it, some of my friends dog me about having this car in an automatic, but hey, it is fast and I got a good deal!


----------

